# dam neck beach - 3 July



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Hit the beach from 4am-9am with some good results. High tide was at 645 today. Once daylight hit blues and Spanish were jumping, tried throwing some metal but no joy. First fish was caught around 5am. Grand total 3 sting rays, 3 blues, 4 whiting, 1 yellowtail (I think that's what its called) and 1 skate. All sting rays were caught on frozen mullet and the yellowtail. Whiting and blues were caught with fresh shrimp on pomp rigs. All were very close to shore. I'm noticing a trend so far this year, so don't worry about trying to throw it far. Doubled up on the blues with one being 17" and the other 16". Biggest blues I've caught out there so far. The bite died off around 815 or so. Most of the action was between 530 till about 715. Tight lines!


----------



## Hiland0761 (May 28, 2020)

Thanks for the report! I’ve been looking forward to seeing them. 
Not wanting to get into your turf, but are you fishing on base?
I’m new to surf fishing and trying to learn the game.


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Hiland0761 said:


> Thanks for the report! I’ve been looking forward to seeing them.
> Not wanting to get into your turf, but are you fishing on base?
> I’m new to surf fishing and trying to learn the game.


Yea, I’m fishing on base. Not my turf. Come on out, ask questions..no worries. We all gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

The "yellow tail" is a juvenile jack crevalle


----------



## bobode02 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice blues! Perfect eating size - thanks for the report


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Fishlife said:


> Hit the beach from 4am-9am with some good results. High tide was at 645 today. Once daylight hit blues and Spanish were jumping, tried throwing some metal but no joy. First fish was caught around 5am. Grand total 3 sting rays, 3 blues, 4 whiting, 1 yellowtail (I think that's what its called) and 1 skate. All sting rays were caught on frozen mullet and the yellowtail. Whiting and blues were caught with fresh shrimp on pomp rigs. All were very close to shore. I'm noticing a trend so far this year, so don't worry about trying to throw it far. Doubled up on the blues with one being 17" and the other 16". Biggest blues I've caught out there so far. The bite died off around 815 or so. Most of the action was between 530 till about 715. Tight lines!


Pretty work my friend, I was the guy down from you who got there around 5am, all I managed was one 15 inch whiting on cut bait.


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Benji said:


> The "yellow tail" is a juvenile jack crevalle


Oh ok, thanks. I was wondering what it was and I have never seen them or caught one in the surf.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Sorry to disagree with Benji, but I believe your yellow tail is actually a pin fish. Google it


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I promise you it's not a pinfish


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks for the update.nice catch  🍻


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Benji said:


> I promise you it's not a pinfish


I agree, pinfish look way different and they have a black spot


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Juvi Blue Runner. Guaranteed. Juvi Jack crevelle have a black spot at the base of the pectoral fin.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I stand corrected. I should have taken my own advice. It is a juvenile Jack Crevalle


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I would put a paycheck on it being a bar jack. Looks almost identical to a juve crevalle jack just without the more pronounced forehead. I've caught them on sabikis, and gotcha plugs on both piers just North and South of that.


----------



## dboyd (Apr 2, 2011)

Juveniles can be hard to ID. It is definitely some kind of jack, though.


----------



## WannaFish (Apr 25, 2020)

Fishlife said:


> Yea, I’m fishing on base. Not my turf. Come on out, ask questions..no worries. We all gotta start somewhere.


So is the entire Damn Neck area military only access to surf fish?


----------

